# Fresh Water and grey waste gauges



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

I am having a problem with the electric fresh water and grey waste gauges.

The fresh water one is not sounding when getting low and the grey waste shows 3/4 full when I always leave the tap open. I thought it was because we were not quite level and some grey waste may still be in there, so I drove round with the tap open, came back checked the gauge..still 3/4 full ???

Is this a common fault ?

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

a very common fault im afraid, you can clean the probes etc. but it will happen again

We have had it now on three vehicles less than a year old, things like frugal use of washing up liquid and wipe the plates etc. prior to washing all seem to help a little

regards


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Dave
Have you or someone turned the alarms off on the startail control panel

We did as it got on out teats sounding every 2 mins when the waste was full.

Make sure you havent got a blockage in the waste tank

Phill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you get a bit of something stuck between the probes, it will give a false signal, regardless of what the level is. The gauges either work on the resistivity between the sensor probes, or sometimes capacitance.

There are few options, mainly taking the sender out to clean it, but it will probably do it again. 

Mechanical gauges aren't a lot better, but at least the action of the float etc makes them self-cleaning to a degree.

It's really the wrong kind of sensor to use for dirty water.

Peter


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Who needs gauges anyway. You know its time to fill up when no more water comes out of the tap and time to empty when the waste water comes up from the shower plug hole 8O 8O 

Also pretty obvious when the thetford is full :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not being technically minded, how can you tell when the loo is full Trevor? :wink:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We are on our third van and have yet to encouter a working guage.
On the current van I have had the probes out and generally messed about but still no luck.
We never fill or even use the grey tanks (bukit & chuckit) and when the fresh water shoots out of the filler its full. If the pump races it's empty.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

drcotts said:


> Hi Dave
> Have you or someone turned the alarms off on the startail control panel
> 
> We did as it got on out teats sounding every 2 mins when the waste was full.
> ...


Hi Phil

No, checked the settings on the PSU under the seats and still set to alarm. Have run water through washing up bowl and almost immediately it comes out of the grey waste pipe so I dont think there is a blockage ????

cheers

DJM


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Not being technically minded, how can you tell when the loo is full Trevor?


Its easy Alan. You just connect a spectrum analyser to the output of the quad-phase tachiyon pulse emitter. If the output reads "too many floaters" then its time to empty 

Trevor


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I always know the loo is full when (a) it's night time - usually about 11.30 pm, (b) it must be raining at the time (c) a certain other person has just spent a few minutes in there (not sure where 'spending a penny' comes in here, it's more like £5 ! and (c) I wish to avail myself of the facilities.....    8O 

at that point the little red light on top of the loo stays solid red and I KNOW I cannot leave it till the morning........,particularly if someone has taken diuretics........ :twisted: 

at that point it's on with the coat, where's the head torch, gloves (probably coat and wellies), keys, dump point etc...... :? 

As regards the other guages they tell lies and can never be relied upon for accuracy - if the water is running out of the overflow it is probably full, and yet the gauge still says 75%...... and a waste that says 0% or 100% is no better at all, if it's empty great, if it's half-full that would be useful (can I have a shower/shave ?) but nothing between empty and full gives little or no guidance....  

BUT you learn to live with such things and chill out with it - no pointing in worrying ! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

trevorf said:


> > Not being technically minded, how can you tell when the loo is full Trevor?
> 
> 
> Its easy Alan. You just connect a spectrum analyser to the output of the quad-phase tachiyon pulse emitter. If the output reads "too many floaters" then its time to empty
> ...


Only if you tweak the flux capacitor with the sonic screwdriver - idiot . Anyone knows that


----------

